

Cockpit mounted camera in model F-16 - alexholehouse
http://www.autoblog.com/2011/08/31/r-c-f16-jet-with-swiveling-pilots-view-blows-our-tiny-little-mi/

======
DanI-S
I can imagine that in 30 years' time you'll be able to purchase time on drones
by the hour, and stage your own robotic exploration of the Antarctic from the
comfort of your living room.

~~~
sliverstorm
At least for me, that would ring hollow. Without the risk to your life, where
is the thrill?

~~~
Groxx
You don't do things because you're interested, only when it risks your life?

~~~
sliverstorm
The Antarctic in the middle of a blizzard is pretty damn exciting if you're
living it; pretty damn boring if you're watching it on a 7" screen, because it
looks like White, and that's about it.

There are many things worth doing that aren't a risk to your life, but as I
see it the Antarctic is not one of them.

------
beza1e1
Not available in my country? Did they put some background music in? Sigh ...

~~~
onedognight
Appropriately, it's the music from _Top Gun_.
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8rZWw9HE7o>

------
justinph
A little unclear on what the engine is. Doesn't seem to be an actual jet
engine, though. This is an RC with a jet engine (two, actually, since it's an
F-14): <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IXQVh5IbHc>

~~~
samlittlewood
Electric Ducted Fan - EDF. Lots more details from the builder:

<http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1111348>

------
adrianwaj
This also cool... RC Plane flyover at the US Space Center/Space Camp
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDpL8aQlCDA>

